# kupować na kreskę



## blackvesper

Witam,

chciałabym przetłumaczyć "kupować na kreskę" oraz "śmiech na sali" (w sensie idiomatycznym, nie dosłownym...) na angielski, ale nie udało mi się znaleźć angielskich odpowiedników.

Mam nadzieję, że jest ktoś pośród was, kto wie jak to powiedzieć 

bv


----------



## BezierCurve

Może po prostu "to buy sth on credit" i "laughing-stock"?


----------



## blackvesper

ale lauging stock oznacza coś innego, a to buy sth on credit jest za bardzo formalne w tym kontekście...


----------



## BezierCurve

Przykro mi, nie spotkałem się z żadnym mniej formalnym idiomem jeżeli chodzi o kupowanie "na kreskę".

Czyli nie chodzi Ci o "śmiech na sali" w znaczeniu "pośmiewiska"?


----------



## blackvesper

Nie ma sprawy, może ktoś inny z czymś takim się spotkał.

Jeśli chodzi o śmiech na sali, to chodzi mi o to, że coś jest żałosne i śmieszne, ale nie jest pośmiewiskiem... właściwien tylko osoba może być "pośmiewiskiem". Chodzi mi o coś w stylu: Sama wiesz, jaki jest poziom angielskiego w jego szkole... no po prostu śmiech na sali".


----------



## majlo

Z "kupowaniem na kreskę" kojarzy mi się tylko "put it on my tab", a z "śmiechem na sali" na razie tylko przymiotnik "pathetic".


----------



## arturolczykowski

buy on tick


----------



## blackvesper

dzięki. 

mam nadzieję, że ktoś mnie jeszcze oświeci ze śmiechem na sali


----------



## Kos

Zgadzam się z Majlo. Moim zdaniem, "to put something on one's tab" jest najlepsze tłumaczenie.   Co do "śmiech na sali", niestety nie umiem przetłumaczyć.


----------



## blackvesper

A jak określiłbyś coś śmiesznego, żałosnego, i tym samym - ewentualnie - coś o bardzo niskim poziomie?


----------



## BezierCurve

Może "lame"?


----------



## blackvesper

Zapomniałam dodać, że chodzi mi o kolokwialne określenie... to na pewno nie będzie lame. No nic, to chyba ciężki orzech do zgryzienia.


----------



## BezierCurve

Rozumiem. Jednak "lame" w znaczeniu "kiepski", "słaby", "żenujący" jest jak najbardziej kolokwialne.


----------

